# Bulk Reef Supply "group" order



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody is interested in doing a "group" order from BRS. I'm looking to get Calcium chloride and other dosing salts. If anybody wants to piggyback on my order, let me know.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a BRS ORP probe...but they are out of stock at the moment


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

haha I just made an order from them in a group buy. I must say that they are lightning fast and have awesome customer service. And also we have a great dollar vs us rite now so...hurry!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I tried buying a 5lb pail but shipping is pretty expensive like $50 on top


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's still under $5/lb after taxes and shipping for any of the dry chemicals (at the by the pail price), which is much better than anywhere else locally.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Send me a list of products and quantites you want and I'll get you a price!! I can probably do better then the place your ordering from!!

Thanks

John


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Calcium chloride is about $20 for an 88lb bag. Don't know what else you are looking for.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

BillD said:


> Calcium chloride is about $20 for an 88lb bag. Don't know what else you are looking for.


Where can you get that for that cheap? And what grade is that?


----------

